# Archie Andrews is getting married



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Will he pick Betty or Veronica? I'm rooting for Betty myself, but he seems so into Veronica right now.

A brief blurb from http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/30846812/?gt1=43001

*Finally, Archie will pick either Betty or Veronica
Comics' perpetual teen will propose in an upcoming issue -- but to whom?

By Mike Celizic
TODAY books
updated 11:54 a.m. ET, Wed., May 20, 2009*

The worldwide financial collapse was a Sunday school picnic compared
to this. Come August, civilization as we know it is coming to an end:
Archie Andrews is getting married.

You read that right. After 68 years of keeping not one, but two high
school hotties on a string, comics' most successful player is getting
hitched (even the supposedly invulnerable Superman succumbed to
Cupid's arrow and let Lois Lane drag him up the aisle back in 1996).
Is nothing sacred?

- _http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/30846812/?gt1=43001]Click here to read the rest of the article...[/url]_

Note: I originally posted the entire article, but I've since shortened it to the brief blurb you see above because NYCKindleFan posted some concerns about copyright issues and I thought it wise to err on the side of caution just in case.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm rooting for Betty, too.

Did you know it was a radio show?
http://www.archive.org/details/archieandrewsOTRKIBM

Betsy


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Got to be Betty.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

It would just be wrong if it was Veronica. She needs to end up with Reggie.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

It just has to be Betty!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Maybe he proposes to Veronica, but realizes he made a huge mistake. Then, he ends up with Betty.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> Maybe he proposes to Veronica, but realizes he made a huge mistake. Then, he ends up with Betty.


LOL


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Archie must be 85 years old!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Slow news day?
Just sayin....


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Put me in the Betty camp too. It would be just wrong if it was Veronica.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> Maybe he proposes to Veronica, but realizes he made a huge mistake. Then, he ends up with Betty.


And Veronica goes on _Dances with the Stars _and almost wins.


Betsy


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And Veronica goes on _Dances with the Stars _and almost wins.
> 
> 
> Betsy


Very funny...Camp Betty!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And Veronica goes on _Dances with the Stars _and almost wins.
> 
> 
> Betsy










LOL


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Archie has a blog?


----------



## TheAutomaton (May 20, 2009)

And wasn't there a news story last year about how Spiderman's marriage to Mary Jane was being annulled?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Not trying to be mean or anything but as a writer I just had to speak up. Please don't copy and paste entire articles. It's considered copyright infringment and hurts writers. The proper thing to do is to post a link and a brief blurb.

That said, I've been an Archie fan since childhood and I'm looking forward to this!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Not trying to be mean or anything but as a writer I just had to speak up. Please don't copy and paste entire articles. It's considered copyright infringment and hurts writers. The proper thing to do is to post a link and a brief blurb.
> 
> That said, I've been an Archie fan since childhood and I'm looking forward to this!


I don't want to argue, but I fail to see how it hurts the writer in this case.

1) Does he get money from every click to the website? Doubtful.

2) What hurts a writer IMO is not being read. If I had posted a blurb and a link, not everyone would've clicked to read the entire piece. In this instance, more people are likely to read his entire article. Of course, this argument only works for websites. I'd never argue the same for books, because that's a different beast altogether.

3) I fail to see how this is copyright infringement in any way. If I had removed the author's name and the link, and taken credit for writing the piece myself, then yes. But it's properly attributed and linked to. I'll admit, however, that I am not an expert on the finer points of copyright law.

With all of that said, just to err on the side of caution, I went ahead and shortened my original post.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

I'm not trying to argue either, and I've come to expect nasty and/or defensive responses no matter how nicely I word it, but I'm just looking out for my fellow writers. If you look closely at most sites you'll see something like this:

This site is owned and operated by MSNBC Interactive News LLC (“MSNBC.com”) and contains material which is derived in whole or in part from material supplied by MSNBC, NBC, The Associated Press, Reuters and other sources. The material on this site is protected by international copyright and trademark laws. You may not modify, copy, reproduce, republish, upload, post, transmit, or distribute in any way any material from this site including code and software without express permission from MSNBC or as permitted in Reprint Requests. 

or this:

Associated Press text, photo, graphic, audio, and/or video material shall not be published, broadcast, rewritten for broadcast or publication or redistributed directly or indirectly in any medium. 

I don't make the rules and I'm not the bad guy here. As I said I was just looking out for my fellow writers. I'll shut up now.

Looking forward to seeing who Archie proposes to,

Sue


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

And again, no offense meant, really.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Yet you can email articles from websites, including MSNBC either by using their email button, copying the url into an email or by copying and pasting the article (leaving in web source and author's name, of course).  All of those methods are in effect copying and pasting.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

I really need to give it up. Whenever I try to stand up for writers I get slammed. I'm done with this thread. Obviously I'm just going to get attacked and I don't want this cool thread to be derailed, so see ya! Hope everyone has a wonderful holiday weekend!!!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Well, it was a real conversation stopper.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Please don't be offended.  When I saw that there were this many posts about the Archie issue, I was looking forward to reading more about it.

Once again, please, I didn't mean to offend you.

BTW, saw something on the light end of show segment on Rachel Maddow (MSNBC) about Archie and it was fun.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I really need to give it up. Whenever I try to stand up for writers I get slammed. I'm done with this thread. Obviously I'm just going to get attacked and I don't want this cool thread to be derailed, so see ya! Hope everyone has a wonderful holiday weekend!!!


Please don't leave the thread. We'd love to hear your thoughts on Archie/Betty/Veronica.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Just as a bit of trivia: my parents had a summer home in Meredith NH and eventually moved there full-time in 1981. That's where Bob Montana, the original writer of Archie, lived. We drove right by his house on the way to and from town to our house. I never met him but my mother became friendly with his wife (widow) when they moved there year round. They always published Archie comics in the local Meredith newspaper with the byline, "By Meredith's own Bob Montana."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bob_Montana


----------



## TheAutomaton (May 20, 2009)

Umm...no one is injured by copying the article as long as a link is provided and it's 10,000 times more convenience for people on here to read about.
I'm sorry, but you're being a little overly sensitive by saying you're being "slammed". No one did anything to you. You criticized someone and they replied in the nicest, most polite way possible. They even bent to your will and changed their post for you and yet somehow you're being "slammed".
I'm not being mean, but the sensitivity was a little uncalled for considering you were the one who went looking for confrontation.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Here's a link to an article in The Atlantic magazine online about Archie's news:

http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/200906u/archie-comics-wedding

Marti


----------

